# Caddy's puppy Lois at 5 weeks old



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've had requests for new pics of little baby Lois and so here they are!

she is now 5 weeks old and is nice size little pup (thank goodness) She now acts like a little dog and it's hysterical watching her! She is VERY playful.

[attachment=43266hoto_233.jpg]

I took a little video of her playing tonight with Marina, (did I mention how playful she is??) Sometimes i feel sorry for Caddy, she gets attacked all day long, LOL. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AYl8Y2iP5s


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is one ball of beautiful fluff, Stacy!! Thanks for the pic and video.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a little Cutie.......that little compact body and that little tail up in the air. She is a little winner........Good luck with her!!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG she sure is growing, I cant believe she is 5 weeks already. 

Lois is simply precious, I loved that little video...she surely is full of energy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pretty girl!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lois is growing up so fast! She looks so healthy and happy, what a beautiful girl!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Cute, cute, cute!

Loved the video. She looks like she has a lot of spunk. :biggrin: 

In her picture, she sort of looks like a Chalet pup!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

Aww, I want a puppy now  She is so adorable and the video was really funny!!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: What a cutie!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's one beautiful pup! I loved the video and she really is growing up fast.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

awww...shes sooooooo cute!!!!!! too precious for words!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Baby Lois you are a wild child :wub: Stacy she's adorable


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Lois is soooooooooo adorable :wub: :wub: awwwwww!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Awww! Stacy, she is darling! 

Do they have a cure for puppy fever? I really need it....


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Lois is so sweet and that was so much fun watching Marina play with her. Don't make us wait too long for another picture!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lois is darling!!! What a cutie!!!

Mateo wants to know if Lois wants to join him to be the First Dogs in the White House????

LOL - that would be too cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a doll! Did I miss the naming ceremony? When did little miss Not Scully become Lois?  I can tell Lois is in perfect princess training! :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Oh Stacy! She is a jewel. So playful and socialized already. Her little tail is as pretty as can be, all held up. She is growing so fast. Thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Lois is precious!!! :wub: Such a cute video!!! :heart:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhh....what a sweet little fluff ball!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They're just like little wind up toys at that age. So cute!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

What a cutie pie! :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

She sure is cute. Pretty head and lots of pigment. :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is beautiful Stacy, Congrats! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

She is just adorable! I loved watching the video of her playing - she really is full of pep. 

Linda


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Lois is sooooo cute :wub:


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

Cute video...she's adorable!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, what a pretty little girl. :wub: I loved watching her play.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a little cutie :wub: :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Stacy, that little baby is going to be one well socialized spoiled maltese. I love that she is getting so much one on one attention with your family.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: She looks like alot of fun!!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She's a doll! Loved watching her play. :wub: :wub: :wub: 
Where is your son when all the dog stuff is going on? Does he like the dogs? I don't think I have ever seen him with them.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

100% PURE SWEETNESS :wub: :wub: . Sarah


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Nov 4 2008, 09:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664321


> She is one ball of beautiful fluff, Stacy!! Thanks for the pic and video.[/B]


Thank _you_ for looking! She just gets more active every day - Poor Caddy. That's all i can say... Poor Caddy :smheat: 
QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Nov 4 2008, 09:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664323


> What a little Cutie.......that little compact body and that little tail up in the air. She is a little winner........Good luck with her!!!![/B]


She does have a nice compact little body, it will be interesting to see how she turns out! She has a cute little personality, we just lurve her 

QUOTE (Kara @ Nov 4 2008, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664324


> OMG she sure is growing, I cant believe she is 5 weeks already.
> 
> Lois is simply precious, I loved that little video...she surely is full of energy.[/B]


I know, a very fast 5 weeks! Caira is due in a few weeks - that's coming too quickly!

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Nov 4 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664326


> Pretty girl![/B]


Oh thank you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Nov 4 2008, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664327


> Lois is growing up so fast! She looks so healthy and happy, what a beautiful girl![/B]


Yes, she is VERY healthy! nothing wrong with this girl's appetite. I'm so glad that she's not a dainty little thing - one less thing to worry about!
QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 4 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664330


> Cute, cute, cute!
> 
> Loved the video. She looks like she has a lot of spunk. :biggrin:
> 
> In her picture, she sort of looks like a Chalet pup![/B]


She's very spunky, and is into everything! She's so much fun to watch though. 

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Nov 4 2008, 09:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664331


> Aww, I want a puppy now  She is so adorable and the video was really funny!![/B]


I have to say - I love this age. It's so fun watching them as they go from blobs into little dogs. Sooo much fun!

QUOTE (vjw @ Nov 4 2008, 09:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664335


> :wub: :wub: :wub: What a cutie![/B]


Aww thank you!!
QUOTE (njdrake @ Nov 4 2008, 09:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664338


> That's one beautiful pup! I loved the video and she really is growing up fast.[/B]


I'm so happy with her, you have no idea. Hopefully she'll hold it together and will be Marina's little show pup

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Nov 4 2008, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664343


> awww...shes sooooooo cute!!!!!! too precious for words!![/B]


oh thank you so much!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Nov 4 2008, 09:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664345


> Baby Lois you are a wild child :wub: Stacy she's adorable[/B]


She is a little wild thing, there is no doubt! She makes me laugh. I love how tough they think they are!

QUOTE (Jadey @ Nov 4 2008, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664349


> Lois is soooooooooo adorable :wub: :wub: awwwwww![/B]


Thank you soo much! I think she's pretty darn cute but I might be biased 

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Nov 4 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664352


> Awww! Stacy, she is darling!
> 
> Do they have a cure for puppy fever? I really need it....[/B]


Probably the only cure for puppy fever is getting neighbor complaints that you have too many dogs and they keep barking! I love this puppy stage, it's sooo much fun to watch

QUOTE (maltesemom3 @ Nov 4 2008, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664354


> Lois is so sweet and that was so much fun watching Marina play with her. Don't make us wait too long for another picture![/B]


She's a very sweet (but playful) little girl, just like her mommy! I will take more pics soon, I promise


QUOTE (joyomom @ Nov 4 2008, 10:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664356


> Lois is darling!!! What a cutie!!!
> 
> Mateo wants to know if Lois wants to join him to be the First Dogs in the White House????
> 
> LOL - that would be too cute!!!!!!!![/B]


Lois wants to tell her half bro that YES, she wants to be a First Dog.  

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 4 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664359


> What a doll! Did I miss the naming ceremony? When did little miss Not Scully become Lois?  I can tell Lois is in perfect princess training! :wub:[/B]


Little Miss NotScully became Lois when Marina named her after Lois Lane, because she's a loud mouth and gets herself into trouble way too much. It's easier to call her Lois than Scully anyway, LOL. 

And yes, she is definitely a little princess in training!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Nov 4 2008, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664369


> Oh Stacy! She is a jewel. So playful and socialized already. Her little tail is as pretty as can be, all held up. She is growing so fast. Thank you for sharing the pictures.[/B]


She is shaping up nicely and I love watching her change every single day. She is definitely well-socialized, between Marina and I, I think she gets kissed at least 500x a day. We can't help ourselves, LOL She just started barking which is the cutest little noise- although not sure how cute it will be later on, LOL

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Nov 4 2008, 10:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664390


> Lois is precious!!! :wub: Such a cute video!!! :heart:[/B]


Oh thank you!!

QUOTE (Lois1103 @ Nov 4 2008, 11:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664396


> Ohhhhhh....what a sweet little fluff ball!!!![/B]


She's pretty darn sweet, I have to admit, although right now she's howling because she wants out of the xpen. :smheat: 

QUOTE (CuteCosyNToy @ Nov 4 2008, 11:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664401


> They're just like little wind up toys at that age. So cute![/B]


YES! marina and I call her that frequently, esp when we hold her and she gets all growly and wild, then you put her down on the ground and she zips away. It's hysterical! 

QUOTE (Poppy's Mommy @ Nov 4 2008, 11:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664404


> What a cutie pie! :wub:[/B]


Thank you!

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 5 2008, 12:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664425


> She sure is cute. Pretty head and lots of pigment. :wub:[/B]


oh thank you Tina for saying this! I look forward to seeing how she turns out!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664640


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 4 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664359





> What a doll! Did I miss the naming ceremony? When did little miss Not Scully become Lois?  I can tell Lois is in perfect princess training! :wub:[/B]


Little Miss NotScully became Lois when Marina named her after Lois Lane, because she's a loud mouth and gets herself into trouble way too much. It's easier to call her Lois than Scully anyway, LOL. 

And yes, she is definitely a little princess in training!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: I knew it!! When I saw the name Lois I immediately thought of Lois Lane. I'm in love with her little personality now. :wub: So is she named after the Lois in Smallville or Terri Hatcher's Lois from Lois and Clark. I know Marina's too young for that show but maybe she's seen re-runs? I have a feeling you and Marina and I would be perfect couch potato buddies! :blush:


----------



## JNL (Sep 13, 2008)

Lois is adorable! Thanks for sharing the cute video.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664650


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664640





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 4 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664359





> What a doll! Did I miss the naming ceremony? When did little miss Not Scully become Lois?  I can tell Lois is in perfect princess training! :wub:[/B]


Little Miss NotScully became Lois when Marina named her after Lois Lane, because she's a loud mouth and gets herself into trouble way too much. It's easier to call her Lois than Scully anyway, LOL. 

And yes, she is definitely a little princess in training!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: I knew it!! When I saw the name Lois I immediately thought of Lois Lane. I'm in love with her little personality now. :wub: So is she named after the Lois in Smallville or Terri Hatcher's Lois from Lois and Clark. I know Marina's too young for that show but maybe she's seen re-runs? I have a feeling you and Marina and I would be perfect couch potato buddies! :blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Marina has seen both Lois and Clark and Smallville - and I think it's Teri Hatcher's Lois that reminded her of the pup, LOL. Loud, prone to hissy fits and always finding trouble - that describes PuppyLois so well, LOL. Smallville Lois is a bit too obnoxious (maybe because that entire show is obnoxious. I like it, it's just obnoxious) Lois and Clark is a really good show when you can get past all the cheesy special effects. I love their bad guys - they always make me laugh. Have you seen the movie Superman Returns? That is a good one also. I like that Clark and Lois also. I'm not crazy about Smallville Clark - he's too... whiney. 

Yep, I think the three of us would make perfect couch potato buddies!  Which Lois do you like the best?



QUOTE (JNL @ Nov 5 2008, 01:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664652


> Lois is adorable! Thanks for sharing the cute video. [/B]


Oh thank you soo much!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664672


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664650





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664640





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 4 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664359





> What a doll! Did I miss the naming ceremony? When did little miss Not Scully become Lois?  I can tell Lois is in perfect princess training! :wub:[/B]


Little Miss NotScully became Lois when Marina named her after Lois Lane, because she's a loud mouth and gets herself into trouble way too much. It's easier to call her Lois than Scully anyway, LOL. 

And yes, she is definitely a little princess in training!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: I knew it!! When I saw the name Lois I immediately thought of Lois Lane. I'm in love with her little personality now. :wub: So is she named after the Lois in Smallville or Terri Hatcher's Lois from Lois and Clark. I know Marina's too young for that show but maybe she's seen re-runs? I have a feeling you and Marina and I would be perfect couch potato buddies! :blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Marina has seen both Lois and Clark and Smallville - and I think it's Teri Hatcher's Lois that reminded her of the pup, LOL. Loud, prone to hissy fits and always finding trouble - that describes PuppyLois so well, LOL. Smallville Lois is a bit too obnoxious (maybe because that entire show is obnoxious. I like it, it's just obnoxious) Lois and Clark is a really good show when you can get past all the cheesy special effects. I love their bad guys - they always make me laugh. Have you seen the movie Superman Returns? That is a good one also. I like that Clark and Lois also. I'm not crazy about Smallville Clark - he's too... whiney. 

Yep, I think the three of us would make perfect couch potato buddies!  Which Lois do you like the best?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh without question Terri Hatcher's Lois from Lois and Clark. And silly question, of course I saw Superman Returns.  Have you started to watch Terminator - The Sarah Conner Chronicles yet? Hmmmm?? LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG! That face and that video! If watching precious baby Lois can't make a person smile than nothing can! How adorable is this baby puppy?!?!? :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## iluvlucy (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh, how adorable! I Love Her!!! :wub: Thanks for posting this. I have been keeping an eye out for an update, and here it is! :biggrin: 

Robyn


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

She is so cute! I loved the video! What a little spit fire!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Stacy,

Thanks for sharing little Lois. She is just a little doll. I hope she turns into a great show dog for Marina. How's my Chowder man and Lucy doing? I didn't know Caira was expecting. How exciting. When is she due? Kisses for all the girls and my favorite little man.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 02:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664675


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 04:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664672





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 5 2008, 01:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664650





> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Nov 5 2008, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664640





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Nov 4 2008, 10:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664359





> What a doll! Did I miss the naming ceremony? When did little miss Not Scully become Lois?  I can tell Lois is in perfect princess training! :wub:[/B]


Little Miss NotScully became Lois when Marina named her after Lois Lane, because she's a loud mouth and gets herself into trouble way too much. It's easier to call her Lois than Scully anyway, LOL. 

And yes, she is definitely a little princess in training!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: I knew it!! When I saw the name Lois I immediately thought of Lois Lane. I'm in love with her little personality now. :wub: So is she named after the Lois in Smallville or Terri Hatcher's Lois from Lois and Clark. I know Marina's too young for that show but maybe she's seen re-runs? I have a feeling you and Marina and I would be perfect couch potato buddies! :blush:
[/B][/QUOTE]
Marina has seen both Lois and Clark and Smallville - and I think it's Teri Hatcher's Lois that reminded her of the pup, LOL. Loud, prone to hissy fits and always finding trouble - that describes PuppyLois so well, LOL. Smallville Lois is a bit too obnoxious (maybe because that entire show is obnoxious. I like it, it's just obnoxious) Lois and Clark is a really good show when you can get past all the cheesy special effects. I love their bad guys - they always make me laugh. Have you seen the movie Superman Returns? That is a good one also. I like that Clark and Lois also. I'm not crazy about Smallville Clark - he's too... whiney. 

Yep, I think the three of us would make perfect couch potato buddies!  Which Lois do you like the best?
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh without question Terri Hatcher's Lois from Lois and Clark. And silly question, of course I saw Superman Returns.  Have you started to watch Terminator - The Sarah Conner Chronicles yet? Hmmmm?? LOL
[/B][/QUOTE]

I watched the first Terminator ep but haven't watched the rest.. I think I need to watch it! 
Teri Hatcher's Lois is my favorite Lois also - she was awesome. I like Lois & Clark's Perry White, he was excellent. 

My new fave show on tv is True Blood, although I like the books better. 

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Nov 5 2008, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664693


> OMG! That face and that video! If watching precious baby Lois can't make a person smile than nothing can! How adorable is this baby puppy?!?!? :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Aww thank you!!! I think she's pretty darn cute and OMG, already so spoiled! Definite attitude this little one has. I love it!
QUOTE (iluvlucy @ Nov 5 2008, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664729


> Oh, how adorable! I Love Her!!! :wub: Thanks for posting this. I have been keeping an eye out for an update, and here it is! :biggrin:
> 
> Robyn[/B]


Oh thank you Robyn! How is Miss Cozy? It was great seeing you guys last month!

QUOTE (Nissa Fiona @ Nov 5 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664733


> She is so cute! I loved the video! What a little spit fire![/B]


Definite spit fire. That was actually a 'tame' play session. I need to video her when she's in full crazy puppy mode. She gets very loud, LOL
QUOTE (revakb2 @ Nov 5 2008, 05:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664752


> Stacy,
> 
> Thanks for sharing little Lois. She is just a little doll. I hope she turns into a great show dog for Marina. How's my Chowder man and Lucy doing? I didn't know Caira was expecting. How exciting. When is she due? Kisses for all the girls and my favorite little man.[/B]


Thank you Reva! 

Caira is due Nov 21st, so a few more weeks to go.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Lois is a beautiful little ball of fluff. The video was so much fun to watch.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is such a doll. I love her little barks. :wub:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

I can't believe that 5 weeks has gone by already! What fun it must be having Lois around. Keep the pics coming, Stacy. I love watching your kidz grow up.

Cathy

[attachment=43299SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

She is absolute cuteness, Stacy!!! Marina is so good with her, so fun to watch them play. Please keep the pictures coming! Kisses to you all from me and Stuart. :wub: :wub: 

ps - we LOVE True Blood too!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i ALSO cannot believe five weeks has passed!!! :w00t: where has the time GONE?!?!?!? 

she is so cute, in fact, that i am on my way over to steal her. right now. i've already arranged for you to go "pick up dinner" so that i will have easy access to miss lois  oh, and the puppy you THINK is lois... answers just the same to "billy"


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Lois is beautiful!

I sure hope she works out for Marina's show dog :innocent: :biggrin: 

Thanks for sharing her with us. Can't wait for Caira's puppies too!


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwww, she is too adorable, Stacy! I loved the video! What a cute little peanut!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG she is ADORABLE!!! I cannot believe how time has flown by!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

It was so nice seeing the video...... what a great age...five weeks!


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Lois is a cutie! You can tell she won't be a shy girl by any means. Looking forward to more vids.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 5 2008, 06:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664800


> Lois is a beautiful little ball of fluff. The video was so much fun to watch.[/B]


Oh thank you for watching it!! i'm sure I'll many more, LOL

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Nov 5 2008, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664805


> She is such a doll. I love her little barks. :wub:[/B]


Actually that was miss Loud Mouth Caira barking. She was on the bed while we were on the floor. Lois' barks are a lot less shrill, LOL
QUOTE (Cathy @ Nov 5 2008, 06:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664808


> I can't believe that 5 weeks has gone by already! What fun it must be having Lois around. Keep the pics coming, Stacy. I love watching your kidz grow up.
> 
> Cathy[/B]


I know, it's been a fast 5 weeks! And i can't believe Caira is due in a few weeks. EEK. 

Just like an only child, Lois gets a lot of attention :wub: I had her at the vet this morning though, I hate it when they don't feel good. She's feeling better now but it always scares me when she won't eat and just lays there shivering. Dian was very helpful though, as she usually is. 

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 5 2008, 08:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664877


> She is absolute cuteness, Stacy!!! Marina is so good with her, so fun to watch them play. Please keep the pictures coming! Kisses to you all from me and Stuart. :wub: :wub:
> 
> ps - we LOVE True Blood too!!!![/B]


Yeah, True Blood! If only they'd get rid of the graphic s*x scenes (could soooo do without those) Great show though. I *heart* Eric.

Marina is really good with the pups, she's very natural with them. My son is a bit more... not as natural, LOL. 

how's Mr Stewie doing?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (TheButtercup @ Nov 5 2008, 10:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=664941


> i ALSO cannot believe five weeks has passed!!! :w00t: where has the time GONE?!?!?!?
> 
> she is so cute, in fact, that i am on my way over to steal her. right now. i've already arranged for you to go "pick up dinner" so that i will have easy access to miss lois  oh, and the puppy you THINK is lois... answers just the same to "billy" [/B]


 :smrofl: You're too funny!! And knowing my crew, they'd help you out the door, LOL. 

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Nov 6 2008, 03:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665322


> Lois is beautiful!
> 
> I sure hope she works out for Marina's show dog :innocent: :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for sharing her with us. Can't wait for Caira's puppies too! [/B]


I hope she works out also! We're already so attached to her... not good, LOL. 

A few more weeks for Caira (she's due the 21st) She's just now starting to show although I don't think she'll be a Blimpie like Caddy. She's a bigger girl and the pups have a lot more room to grow. Caira is still Miss Playful though!

QUOTE (LoriJo @ Nov 6 2008, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665365


> Awwwwwwwwwww, she is too adorable, Stacy! I loved the video! What a cute little peanut!! :wub: :wub:[/B]


awww thank you so much!! I think she's pretty cute but i just may be prejudice 
QUOTE (Krystal @ Nov 6 2008, 04:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665375


> OMG she is ADORABLE!!! I cannot believe how time has flown by![/B]


It is scary how time fast goes by. Christmas is going to be here before I know it... EEK
QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Nov 6 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665377


> It was so nice seeing the video...... what a great age...five weeks![/B]


I love this age, I love watching them go from little blobs to little dogs. It's adorable!!

QUOTE (oiseaux @ Nov 6 2008, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=665381


> Lois is a cutie! You can tell she won't be a shy girl by any means. Looking forward to more vids.[/B]


I hope she won't be shy! We're working on it. It sure won't be for lack of socialization!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What sweet little face! :wub: :wub:


----------

